# Question for GC re: rough/final cleans



## britanie (Dec 9, 2008)

I decided to start a make ready final clean co. I have done commercial rough and final cleans. Mostly with contractors i know. I have been in commercial construction for 8 years doing staffing. Thats why I decided to go on my own 2 months ago. Here are my questions (I am asking because I have lost money or made very little on the last 2 jobs that I hard bid) all my other work was negotiated or cost plus. (projects where other cleaning companies bailed out or could not perform) on those i made money. I am asking what people are expecting to pay and I get answers from .12-.35 psf.. on the last one i bid .16 psf for a final clean (it was not that messy and did not need a rough clean) commercial job had lots of interior windows, and 20K s.f carpet, lots of doors & trim to wipe down

_Question for Commercial GC_: On average what do you look to pay for a 
a) Rough clean
b) final clean
I am looking for a PSF price and info such as do you include windows or keep them seperate. THe price you pay is that for the ROUGH & FINAL (both) is that 1 trip or 2 for you?? I have had some say they want just 1 clean...Most important - what MATTERS to you most when looking for a final clean sub?

_Question for Residential (HIGH END) home builders:_
What do you look to pay for
a) Rough Clean
b) Final clean
and what matters most to you from your final clean sub?


I know the market is different in each area. I am in Texas - so please let me know where your at, so I can decipher the difference in costs.

ANY ADVICE WOULD BE HELPFUL!!!!:notworthy

Aspiring Queen of Commercial Clean


----------



## WyattCM (Dec 2, 2008)

Re: Commercial Progress and Final Clean
These are 10 year old units that covered my work in Colorado in an open shop environment:
I always separated them and placed them in my general conditions.
Progress clean $.06 / square foot.
Final clean $.10 / square foot.

The realities
Progress clean is also a part of each subcontractors bid - They need to 'square up' the work place at the end of each day - roll up, restack, sweep and trash to the dumpster.
At the end of each phase I used day laborers to make the space ready for the next phase...never a sub

Final clean in this approximate order:
Start at the top and work down
Dust all surfaces, including blinds
Vac all floorcoverings
Wax all VCT and/or wood flooring
Polish all bath and kitchen fixtures
Clean inside of windows and all mirrors
Exterior cleaning [windows, grounds, walkways, steps] if necessary is a separate line item.


----------



## seifconst (Oct 14, 2008)

Goose said to Maverick, "Turn and burn Mav, he's gonna get a lock on us!" Uh-o, I hear tone! [missles away] 

Note: pricing questions are not a hot topic here.......too many variables to take into consideration. You need to charge what you need to make in order to continue business in a profitable fashion. This will probably be the best advice anyone here can offer. Good luck.


----------



## britanie (Dec 9, 2008)

*thanks*

Wyatt, thanks that helps me break it down and lets me know I was on the right track! I appreciate your help. Wish me luck, I bid this one today. 206,135 s.f shell plus 3 story garage.:clap:


----------



## leslie2484 (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone know what the average going rate for final post construction cleaning cost is in Kentucky. I have a 100,000 sq ft school that needs to be final cleaned. How do the cleaning companies price this type of size. Are windows the last to be cleaned? Example there 3 classroom wings that total 16. There are cabinets, vct, science tables, stickers etc.....any ideas?


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

about tree fitty


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd be the last one to call someone naive and/or foolish. But to ask someone else (who just might be your competition) what you should charge for anything sure borders on all that, and more.

If you do not investigate your specs and requirements thoroughly, and if you do not know, to the dollar, what your costs are and what to expect from your crews................ then you just might want to consider that you might very well be in the wrong business.


----------

